# How to stop betta from seeing his reflection.



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

My newest guy seems to stress easy. We got him Monday the 3rd. He was fine in his tank till Saturday. Lots of swimming and seemed happy. That night he started with clamped fins and lethurgy. I first thought it was the new heater I put in on Saturday (he had one but it was a cheapy and not adjustable) but now I'm not sure. I took it out just in case and put his original back in. He's in a 3 gallon pet keeper. I lowered the water to about 2 gallons and the heater is keeping the water about 78. 

I wasn't quite sure what was wrong with him and couldn't get my hands on API general cure (could only order it online) so I got some Jungle lifeguard 5 in 1 and tried it. He is doing much better now. Swimming a lot again and his fins aren't clamped as much. 

I've changed his tank around, gave him some different gravel (did have glass beads, now has pebbles) and changed his tank location. But I've noticed he either glass surfs or swims back and forth over and over. I've put a towel over his tank to cut his reflection and it helps slow him down a bit. Anything I can do to cut down on him seeing his reflection? His tank is acrylic. Would something like dress coat work? 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Bump for any suggestions?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I wouldn't medicate him unless something is clearly medically wrong with your betta. Can't fix what isn't broken, right? c: 

As for the glass surfing, he could very well still be adjusting to his new home. Can you upload a picture of his tank? He could be surfing because he needs more cover. You mentioned a heater and gravel, but does he have any hiding spots or plants (either live, plastic, or silk)?


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

He has a large silk plant that I have spread out over most of the top. He has a mug for a hidey hole. 

He's in a 3 gallon pet keeper but until I get my hydor theo heater in the mail, I'm keeping his water level at about 1-3/4 to 2 gallons to keep the heater I have in there working to keep the water over 76. (Sorry. Think I mentioned that in the op) 

Oh and he also has a large IAL leaf still on top of the water. 

I'm keeping a towel around the tank to keep him from seeing himself and surfing. I'm afraid he'll stress himself out again. At the same time, I don't want to keep him covered cause I can't see him to enjoy him.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bettalovinmomma said:


> He has a large silk plant that I have spread out over most of the top. He has a mug for a hidey hole.
> 
> He's in a 3 gallon pet keeper but until I get my hydor theo heater in the mail, I'm keeping his water level at about 1-3/4 to 2 gallons to keep the heater I have in there working to keep the water over 76. (Sorry. Think I mentioned that in the op)
> 
> ...


Keeping the top covered is good, but it will help to also have the sides covered. Both of my bettas are in 3 gallon Kritter Keepers, and I'm able to fit plenty in there. You don't really have to worry about putting a lot of stuff in your tank -- bettas are designed to be able to weave in and out of stuff. Personally, I'd buy a few more silk plants and try to break up his view of the outside world.


----------

